# Not all Pellets are the same! Wet comparison (pics)



## Milkmaid (28 July 2012)

I have been trialling two different wood pellets along side one another with interesting results that I thought you might like to share.......

Both horses in 12 hrs a day and wee for England! Skip daily with once a week wet removal

This is a weeks wet out of the 'premium' bed (and he is normally the wetter out of the two!)






And the weeks wet out of the cheaper pellet bed (but not a 'cheap value' pellet) Still only one trip to the muck heap tho!







And after 4+ weeks use these are the beds after a quick mix up with some green gloop/water (helps with freshness/fly repellant purposes) and relaid for another week of quick 5 min skip outs and a quick sprinkle daily from the watering can in hot weather.

Premium Bed (to which I have only added 2 (15kg) bags since I set it up!!)






'Other' bed (to which I have added 4 (15kg) bags, one after each 'clear out' )


----------



## charliehands (28 July 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I am thinking about putting my horse onto wood pellets but am not sure where to get them from, I don't want to commit to buying a pallet incase they don't suit us


----------



## Milkmaid (28 July 2012)

I have no idea what happened to the picture sizing, appologies!!


----------



## Supertrooper (28 July 2012)

Can you spread this on your land like you could do with straw? Sorry probably a very stupid question but looking for an alternative to shavings but think horse will eat straw. 

How much are the premium bales?


----------



## Milkmaid (28 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			Can you spread this on your land like you could do with straw?
		
Click to expand...

Not stupid at all, it is a big consideration for some when choosing a bedding. 
Yes, as long as all your poo goes on the heap to boost the nitrogen. It rots down MUCH quicker than shavings, it rots down to a black soil conditioner in less than 6 months. 

The premium costs £5.97 a 15kg bag but I do seem to be using half as much! They both have their own merits IMO

I wanted to highlight that the choice of pellets should not be made on price alone as they are not all the same


----------



## Supertrooper (28 July 2012)

Thanks, we've got rubber matting also so would only have 1/2 bed, how many bags have you used to initially set up your size of bed?

And how does it work with wetting it?? Xx


----------



## Milkmaid (28 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			Thanks, we've got rubber matting also so would only have 1/2 bed, how many bags have you used to initially set up your size of bed?

And how does it work with wetting it?? Xx
		
Click to expand...

I used 8 bags to start the beds (Rubber mats, half beds as you can see). Lay them out, cut a cross in the bags & put 6 litres of water in each and leave for half hr before tipping out and making into a bed.

I water the beds daily with a watering can in hot weather (and rake over) after mucking out. When I do the 'big muck out'(which takes half hr once a week, lol!) I use a couple of cans made up with Green Gloop to keep everything sweet and mix it all up  
Takes minutes and I much prefer to do that than spend hrs mucking out other bedding!
In winter unless you have a very 'dry' horse they shouldn`t need watering.


----------



## Supertrooper (28 July 2012)

Thanks, that's really helped xx


----------



## hayinamanger (28 July 2012)

Very interesting.  I am trialing a wood pellet bed at the moment and have been pleasantly surprised with the results.  I have been using Blue Ribbon pellets as they are easy for me to get hold of without buying a pallet load. Can you say if either of your beds are these?  pm if you wish, thank you.


----------



## putasocinit (28 July 2012)

I am using Equinola (rape seed husk) greedy cob does not eat it, yay, £6.50 a 20kg bag very economical compared to shavings and does absorb very nicely for a weekly full muck out, and daily skipping out incl minimal wet out.


----------



## Milkmaid (28 July 2012)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			Very interesting.  I am trialing a wood pellet bed at the moment and have been pleasantly surprised with the results.  I have been using Blue Ribbon pellets as they are easy for me to get hold of without buying a pallet load. Can you say if either of your beds are these?  pm if you wish, thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Have P.M`d you


----------



## maybedaisy (6 August 2012)

I've just switched to shredded egg box bedding made by walmsley premier bed and its great. It stays put, really soaks up the wet and is easy to muck out. Its a new line by them. My friend uses their cardboard bedding but is probably going to swop to the egg box as its better. Plus it doesn't stick to the floor when wet like the cardboard can.


----------



## npage123 (6 August 2012)

OP - thank you for those photos and comparison!  I found it very interesting.  I use rubber matting and shavings at the moment, but want to try wood pellets and I'm still deciding on what make to try.  Could you please PM me with the makes that you've used?


----------



## robthecob (6 August 2012)

Could you please pm me too please, I am having bedding issues after switching to matting and rapport recently which really doesnt seem to suit my wet mare and is costing me a fortune in money and time


----------



## Milkmaid (6 August 2012)

Have p.m`d you both


----------



## npage123 (6 August 2012)

Thank you Milkmaid


----------



## ecrozier (7 August 2012)

I also found a huge difference between standard and value bedding, I ordered standard when it was my turn and loved it and my friend ordered value for us and and I thought if was rubbish in comparison.
Went back to shavings recently due to a yard move and had forgotten how much better pellets are! Shavings are so non absorbent, get puddles of wee under the wet patch so floor is damp, and my clothes smell again! Plus more waste. Changing back as soon as my pellet delivery arrives!!


----------



## a kind of magic (7 August 2012)

Could you PM me too please?  Looking to put down rubber mats on our earth floor stables and need something like that on top.


----------



## Bobbly (7 August 2012)

PM for me too please, one boy wees for englandand the other kicks poo everywhere they lays in it, and he's the white one....


----------



## Milkmaid (7 August 2012)

P.m`d you both


----------



## Jesstickle (7 August 2012)

All brands aren't the same either. 

I like LWP but not White Horse ones. They don't look the same and the latter last about half the time! IME anyway


----------



## maggiesmum (8 August 2012)

I use puffin pellets and I find them pretty good, I think theyre better than the Corley pellets that I tried before. 
The bags are bigger, they're a bit cheaper and they seem to be more absorbent.


----------



## tabithakat64 (8 August 2012)

We use LWP and the value version is much more dusty and less absorbant than the premim version. After intially setting up the bed we use 1 15kg in each bed a wee.


----------



## picolenicole (8 August 2012)

Please could you PM me as well, I use Smart Horse bedding and I think it's quite dusty. I liked the look of your premium bed


----------



## CatStew (8 August 2012)

Hi,

Could you please PM the details to me too?  Thanks


----------



## Milkmaid (8 August 2012)

Done


----------



## PingPongPony (8 August 2012)

interesting thread. i'm thinking of which bedding to use this winter again, last winter i have shredded paper mixed with shavings, and because i'm still at school and am pretty much on pocket money, it was breaking my budget for bedding. horse has COPD so needs something dust free prefebly. she was on straw however a year ago and was fine. i love the look of a nice big, clean straw bed. but i just hate mucking it out and that you use so much of it so quickly. i was thinking of wood pellets, but no one at my yard has ever used them so i've never had any experience with them. i'm just stuck with the bedding issue


----------



## Serephin (8 August 2012)

Please can I have a PM too - currently using shaving on mats and its not working out too good money wise!


----------



## _GG_ (8 August 2012)

PM for me too please.

After 18 months of trying to wean my ex racer onto 24/7 turnout in the summer months, I am giving up. She really is just happier being in most of the time with just an afternoon in the field.

She is very wet though. She loves a deep bed, doesn't care if it is straw or shavings, but because she is so wet and neither straw or shavings are that absorbent, I am considering pellets. 

One question though, with only taking the wet out once a week, do you find that you get any damp patches on the surface of the bed? I hate horses having to stand on damp bedding and one thing I like a bout straw or bedmax shavings is they always stay dry on top for her to stand and lie on.


----------



## Milkmaid (8 August 2012)

PingPongPony said:



			interesting thread. i'm thinking of which bedding to use this winter again, last winter i have shredded paper mixed with shavings, and because i'm still at school and am pretty much on pocket money, it was breaking my budget for bedding. horse has COPD so needs something dust free prefebly. she was on straw however a year ago and was fine. i love the look of a nice big, clean straw bed. but i just hate mucking it out and that you use so much of it so quickly. i was thinking of wood pellets, but no one at my yard has ever used them so i've never had any experience with them. i'm just stuck with the bedding issue 

Click to expand...

Give them a try, you never know others on your yard may follow and then you can share deliveries for fab prices!


----------



## alijanem (24 August 2012)

Hi, could you PM me the brand as well please.


----------



## Mitchyden (24 August 2012)

I use the premium Liverpool wood pellets and use about 1 - 1.5 15kg bags a week. I did try their economy pellets but found I used more because they weren't as absorbant.


----------



## MissMoo (24 August 2012)

Hi MM - could you PM me with the brand as well please?

Thank you


----------



## Milkmaid (24 August 2012)

Have p.m'd you both


----------



## meandmrblue (26 August 2012)

Is this bed ok with horses who suffer with thrush?


----------



## Destario (26 August 2012)

We normally use hemcore bedding which is great as my old retired monster got a chest infection a couple of years ago and his cough unfortunately comes back in the winter, very dust free, good for allergies, smells divine, super absorbent, rots down super fast (compost heaps in garden never overflow!). We deep littered and wet mucked out every week - still less than a barrow of wet to get out, with no wet patch on top which is great. 

Unfortunately I asked my father to purchase our next pallet and he said he couldn't find a stockist so got wood pellets...not as good as the hemcore, get very dusty in deep litter and needs mucking out every three days which is annoying and more needs taking out...also takes ages to wet the bags and put in, and smells musty, but I think on rubber matting it may be better, still I can't wait for our pallet to run out and buy hemcore from the petshop (quite literally walking distance - love the research there dad!) down the road...

So for me hemcore will always be favoured over wetted wood pellets, especially with retired monster's cough and severe sweet itch, the smell is lovely and the lack of dust helps immensely if he has to come up for a night in the summer, much less itchy!


----------



## TallulahBright (26 August 2012)

Sorry, milkmaid, could you PM me too, please?! Very interested indeed.....


----------



## black_n_white (26 August 2012)

Please could you pm me the brands too? I currently use Corley bio wood but need to get another delivery to see me through the winter. Thanks.


----------



## Spyda (26 August 2012)

Milkmaid said:



			Have p.m'd you both 

Click to expand...

Fab thread. Thanks so much for posting.

Really sorry to ask!  But could I know which premium pellets you've used, too please  

Thanks.


----------



## sonjafoers (26 August 2012)

Milkmaid I'm sure there won't be a problem if you post on here which products you have used, it's not advertising and after all we all discuss brands of feed, tack etc etc.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 August 2012)

Please pm me the brands, I need to re evaluate the boy's bedding. Thanks!


----------



## McNally (26 August 2012)

sonjafoers said:



			Milkmaid I'm sure there won't be a problem if you post on here which products you have used, it's not advertising and after all we all discuss brands of feed, tack etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but if you'd rather not could you pm me also please?


----------



## MHOL (26 August 2012)

McNally said:



			I agree but if you'd rather not could you pm me also please?
		
Click to expand...

And me please, got 4 very wet horses


----------



## charlimouse (26 August 2012)

I would also be interested, so if you can PM me also it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Milkmaid (26 August 2012)

meandmrblue said:



			Is this bed ok with horses who suffer with thrush?
		
Click to expand...

I think it would be perfect for horses with thrush as it is sooooo absorbant!


----------



## Milkmaid (26 August 2012)

Think I have p.m`d everyone that has asked. Please shout if i`ve missed anyone!

Would rather stick to p.m`s for those that wish to know


----------



## meandmrblue (26 August 2012)

Milkmaid said:



			Think I have p.m`d everyone that has asked. Please shout if i`ve missed anyone!

Would rather stick to p.m`s for those that wish to know 

Click to expand...

Could you pm me


----------



## Missmac (26 August 2012)

Could you pm me please.
Thanks.


----------



## honetpot (27 August 2012)

I have just about used every bedding there is. I think wood pellets are OK but I prefer rape or hemp straw. When I've had to bed something down on a deep bed I put wood pellets in the wet patch and straw on top, the urine filters down as as the straw is kept dry it doesn't smell as much. Can not understand why anyone would want to use shaving, bulky, expensive and difficult to get rid of.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (27 August 2012)

I've used ones like neds bed as I don't like the idea of wetting the bed, some people at me yard got a tonne delivered for about £100 and it lasted them all winter and looked great!!! I have gone back to straw but if I had to use anything else it would be pellets


----------



## WelshTilly (27 August 2012)

Would you mind pm ing me the details too?


----------



## Blythwind (27 August 2012)

Please PM me too x


----------



## Spyda (27 August 2012)

Thanks for PM


----------



## micki (27 August 2012)

I'm thinking of trying pellets under straw this winter. Has anyone tried them this way before?


----------



## Garfield1537 (27 August 2012)

I used them at my old yard and loved them! Very economical : ) I would purchase in bulk and found very easy to muck out my boy with : )


----------



## Milkmaid (30 August 2012)

micki said:



			I'm thinking of trying pellets under straw this winter. Has anyone tried them this way before?
		
Click to expand...

I`ve not used them that way personally but have heard of people that do use them sucessfully in conjunction with other beddings for extra absorbancy.


----------



## Achinghips (30 August 2012)

Shame you can't publicly say.  Would it not be factual evidence based on your experience and opinion rather than advertising?  

Please pm me too


----------



## GeorgieLee (30 August 2012)

me to please  we have used pellets for the last 3 years now and they are brill but your premium bed looks really white! we have had to put our mare back on straw at the mo as she has just had a foal and mucking out is horrible!!!!


----------



## Spyda (30 August 2012)

micki said:



			I'm thinking of trying pellets under straw this winter. Has anyone tried them this way before?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I do. I have rubber mats at a yard which provides straw, so to stop the urine pooling under the straw and running out onto the yard infront of my stable (there's a slight slope towards the front of the box), I use a bag or two of pellets over the mats and under the straw. I much out the straw like normal and just remove the worst of the pelleted bedding when it's very wet. Works very well and is economical. My big mare is a box walker and also pees for England, and I use between 2 and 4 bags of pellets per month under a fairly thin straw bed.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (30 August 2012)

sorry to ask but here is another request for a pm


----------



## JenHunt (30 August 2012)

could you PM me too please?


----------



## stimpy (30 August 2012)

And yet more... could you please PM me?

Ta


----------



## Oberon (30 August 2012)

stimpy said:



			And yet more... could you please PM me?

Ta 

Click to expand...

Your username rocks


----------



## Rosehip (30 August 2012)

Ooo, me too please! Im looking into the miscanthus pelleted bedding as that seems to work out very economical money wise, but your premium bedding looks so nice!!xx


----------



## fine_and_dandy (30 August 2012)

Milkmaid said:



			Think I have p.m`d everyone that has asked. Please shout if i`ve missed anyone!

Would rather stick to p.m`s for those that wish to know 

Click to expand...

Could you PM me please as well with the names of both brands 

Thanks.


----------



## Mongoose11 (30 August 2012)

Pm both names please x


----------



## happyhaffie (30 August 2012)

Please Pm the name aswell, your bed looks alot nicer than the ones I have seen


----------



## Sprig (30 August 2012)

Could you PM me too please.


----------



## micki (30 August 2012)

Spyda said:



			Yep, I do. I have rubber mats at a yard which provides straw, so to stop the urine pooling under the straw and running out onto the yard infront of my stable (there's a slight slope towards the front of the box), I use a bag or two of pellets over the mats and under the straw. I much out the straw like normal and just remove the worst of the pelleted bedding when it's very wet. Works very well and is economical. My big mare is a box walker and also pees for England, and I use between 2 and 4 bags of pellets per month under a fairly thin straw bed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Think i will go for it then this year and see how i go. I have 3 very mucky horses and 1 clean one so hopefully it will help with the 3 mucky ones .


----------



## ncarter (30 August 2012)

Could you please PM me too please?

Thanks!


----------



## eggs (30 August 2012)

Sorry but another request to pm me the 'premium' brand (think I know which it is) and the cheaper band. Thanks


----------



## toots (30 August 2012)

PM for me too please !!


----------



## pizzi (30 August 2012)

Hi could you pm me too please. Shavings not working out with stressy big horse and pony that pees for Scotland.Thanks


----------



## carolineg (30 August 2012)

I'm sorry to ask but could you PM me too please - sounds fab!


----------



## Bennions Field (31 August 2012)

PM for me too please  - been using wood pellets for around 3 years now and love them, have 5 stables on them and save sooooo much time and bedding - the reduced costs are a real plus too    but must admit they are not all the same !

would be interested to hear which ones were the better ones, and willing to try them as need to place an order for some before they all come back in for the winter again 

many thanks


----------



## sula (31 August 2012)

Can I follow the crowd and ask you to pm me the name of both brands please?  I currently use aubiose for my boy who is in overnight and is wetter at the moment than he is in winter.  He is on rubber matting and half a bed which I skip out daily and muck out fully twice a week.  Occasionally I can get away with one bale of aubiose every six days or so but I seem to be having to put more in lately.  I really like aubiose but omg it`s expensive.

Numpty question, do the pellets arrive in those big bag things like builders use and if so, do you use a full bale each time and if not do you have to store it somewhere?  I have nowhere to store anything as large as that hence I use small bales so it could be a problem.  Also, if it`s messy, the yo just won`t have it.


----------



## Milkmaid (31 August 2012)

sula said:



			Can I follow the crowd and ask you to pm me the name of both brands please?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly




			Numpty question, do the pellets arrive in those big bag things like builders use and if so, do you use a full bale each time and if not do you have to store it somewhere?  I have nowhere to store anything as large as that hence I use small bales so it could be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Pellets arrive in bags (10 or 15kgs usually) stacked on a pallet, and yes, you use a whole bag at a time. 






			Also, if it`s messy, the yo just won`t have it.
		
Click to expand...

Pellets must be _the_ most un-messy, easiest to store beddings ever!


----------



## Montmorency (31 August 2012)

Could you poss pm me the name of the premium brand pretty please?
I have a horse that digs up her bed and rolls- would the pellets still be a good choice with so much bed disturbance do you think? Or am I better off sticking to daily full mucking out with shavings? 
Thanks


----------



## Merrymoles (31 August 2012)

Please could you PM me too? Still looking for a horse but lots of people on the yard I'm planning to use are on wood pellets and am definitely looking at this for mine (when I find the blimmin thing...)


----------



## Prince&Porper (31 August 2012)

Please can I also ask for a PM.

I have a little mare that is disgustingly wet and mixes everything up when on straw (I dont dare try woodchips for fear or re-mortgaging the house!), we have rubber mats and have tried various options of small bed, big bed etc.
Could anyone give me an opinion if you think wood pellets would work??  Sounds like it could be ideal as she is my sons pony and he takes an age to muck out as well!!


----------



## brightmount (31 August 2012)

Please PM me too. Thinking of switching to wood pellets this winter as the dust from Aubiose really gets to my lungs and one of my horses always has a runny nose over the winter when in at night.


----------



## Spyda (31 August 2012)

I've just had a pallet load of Verdo premium pellets delivered. Will let you know what they perform like.


----------



## sula (31 August 2012)

I think I`m thinking of entirely the wrong product!  On the previous yard I was on some of the girls used to use sand like stuff which was delivered in those big builders sacks and which they said was `just like pellets but cheaper`.  It was awful messy stuff and I hated it but presumed that pellets would look like that stuff when wet.   Having looked at the website I realise just how wrong I was, also just how small and neat the 15kg sacks are!


----------



## maisymoo (31 August 2012)

can you pm me with details of these pellets, i use straw pellets which i like but am open to looking for alternatives, thanks


----------



## sisco (31 August 2012)

Hi
Could you PM me too I strarted last winter using Verdo but changed to another brand after christmas as my very wet boys bed was never dry and that was using two bags a week.


----------



## Spyda (31 August 2012)

sisco said:



			Hi
Could you PM me too I strarted last winter using Verdo but changed to another brand after christmas as my very wet boys bed was never dry and that was using two bags a week.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (31 August 2012)

It is so nice to see someone promoting the pellets. Very under-rated.

I moved over to them from straw 18 months ago and have never looked back. I often (sadly) take photos of my boys bed. I am very strict that his front half is left just rubber matting (his kitchen) and the other half is the pellets on top of the rubber matting (his bedroom).

I dont think we'd like our kitchen & bedroom blended so neither would he haha.

I have never worked with something so warm, tidy, clean & yes, definitely cheap & of course, quick & easy to do and NON SMELLY!!! Oh & easy to store (we order a pallet at a time).

He had mites from the straw & vet advised me to change, I wasnt sure I liked the look of it (i like straw beds deep banks) but I am an absolute convert (apart from the dust - nice tip about watering can every day, I am soooo onto it) because he rarely wee's in his stable.

My horse has never napped as much as he does now either!


----------



## sula (31 August 2012)

TChamp said:



			I am very strict that his front half is left just rubber matting (his kitchen) and the other half is the pellets on top of the rubber matting (his bedroom).
		
Click to expand...


Me too!


----------



## Kayfamily (31 August 2012)

Can you PM me too please.


----------



## Izzwall (31 August 2012)

Could you Pm me too  
I have a big loose box which my mares have the option of going in or out, currently using 7 bales of shavings a week and its costing me a bomb! Especially if they all decide to sleep in there! Never tried wood pellets before, infact never even heard about them till a few months ago!


----------



## sisco (31 August 2012)

Spyda we used verdo for our other two, who are not as wet and they worked fine for them, one  bag a week , just found they took too long to break down for the really wet boy so don't worry I'm sure you'll be fine with them.


----------



## dizzydales (31 August 2012)

Could I please have a pm also. I'm looking into pellets at the moment for this winter :0) Ta!


----------



## TheFox (1 September 2012)

Could I also pretty please have a pm !


----------



## micki (2 September 2012)

Could you pm me the name aswell please.


----------



## LittleGinger (2 September 2012)

I love my boy's wood pellet bed - I used to hate straw, however nice and cosy a clean bed looked a dirty one was horrendous to muck out! Definitely a wood pellet convert 
Milkmaid, please could you PM me the brand names? Your second pictures look very much like what I'm currently using, and the premium one looks really nice.
Thanks.


----------



## LittleGinger (2 September 2012)

Just googled Green Gloop as well as never heard of that! Is there a good site to buy this from online? 
I've only looked at a few sites but those were either out of stock or don't deliver. If someone could save me trawling through lots of websites by recommending where they get theirs from I'd be very grateful


----------



## Milkmaid (2 September 2012)

LittleGinger said:



			Just googled Green Gloop as well as never heard of that! Is there a good site to buy this from online? 
I've only looked at a few sites but those were either out of stock or don't deliver. If someone could save me trawling through lots of websites by recommending where they get theirs from I'd be very grateful 

Click to expand...

I usually pick mine up from Robinsons. Seems they are out of stock online but may have some in store?
I have ordered it in to a local company who stock Fieldguard before but they had to do a minimum order (which was o.k as was buying wall mats at the same time!)

They only other company I can find is http://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/equine-..._medium=pricecomp&utm_campaign=GoogleShopping


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (2 September 2012)

Please could you send me a pm too. Many Thanks.


----------



## WandaMare (2 September 2012)

Please could you pm me too, and thanks very much for posting


----------



## cphillipsball (6 September 2012)

Please pm me too milkmaid, got a new girl who is very wet.


----------



## Diddleydoo (6 September 2012)

Me to please, I'd like to know the premium brand.  Thank you


----------



## Milkmaid (11 September 2012)

Sorry for the delay in responding to the last couple of p.m requests, I have only just seen them! threads on H&H moving soooooo fast!!


----------



## Ilovefoals (11 September 2012)

Pm me too please. I'm currently using Puffin Pellets but am interested in the types you have trialled. Thanks.


----------



## Theresa_F (11 September 2012)

I have used both LWP premium and their cheaper version and the premium is worth the extra as far more absorbant.  However, I wish I could get away with as little wet out as you do.  Stinky is normally 1 - 2 barrows of wet which is done at the weekend, and skipped out rest of the time.  Farra needs to have wet out 3 times a week with a huge barrow out each time.  

That said, mine are in 24 x 7 for 3 days a week and out 10 - 3 the other days.  Plus Farra being a Clydesdale produces a huge amount of pee and poo as she is on ad lib hay - 1/2 - 3/4 bale a day and drinks 50 litres of water.

I love wood pellets.  I buy 1000k at a time and that last my two for 4 months.  They fit on one pallet and take up very little room.  Stinky has 1 - 2 bags a week and Farra 3 - 4, I get the 15k bags.

I also use them for my cats, they like them wetted so they crumble down are soft for their old paws - I have 6 OAPs that don't go out so get through a lot.

This is my third year on pellets and I have found them the best for a very wet and dirty heavy horse.  I have thick rubber mats and put down a 3 - 4" bed over half the stable.  I save a good £200 a year compared to shavings, mucking out is far quicker as poo stays on top of the bed and good on the muck heap as they rot down very quickly.


----------



## Horsemad12 (11 September 2012)

Could you add me to your PM list please?


----------



## Lucyad (11 September 2012)

And me please!


----------



## Milkmaid (11 September 2012)

Theresa_F said:



			I also use them for my cats, they like them wetted so they crumble down are soft for their old paws - I have 6 OAPs that don't go out so get through a lot.
		
Click to expand...

I use mine for the cat & the chickens too (un-wetted tho). Really handy only having to buy one product for multiple uses!!


----------



## Lucyad (11 September 2012)

Good idea about the chickens!  And un-wetted it should dry the poo out to it can easily be lifted from the bedding, I should imagine.


----------



## Cinderellarockafella (11 September 2012)

could you pm me both products too please


----------



## Liath (17 September 2012)

Can you PM me too please? Currently using Aquamax and do love it... but it's pricey! Be interested to know which premium you are using and which 'less premium'!! Thanks!


----------



## Posa (17 September 2012)

Also interested in which ones you are using please! Thanks


----------



## angel7 (17 September 2012)

I too would like to know which brands you have used, ta.


----------



## Alter ego (20 September 2012)

Can you pm me details of the bedding too please


----------



## oscarwild (21 September 2012)

Would also be interested in the brands of bedding used.  Just away to order a pallet in a week or so.


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (21 September 2012)

This is completely irrelevant to the wood pellets, but can I just congratulate you for such a smart yet basic idea of rubber mats outside stables when there is snow. I feel like a penny has just dropped in my head!


----------



## Silverbrooke (21 September 2012)

Can you Pm me the brands too please.


----------



## RubysGold (21 September 2012)

Id be interested too, can you pm me please  need to order some


----------



## Tilda (21 September 2012)

Please can I have a PM too. My friend and I are looking for an alternative to flax as our supplier put costs up. She has been doing some experiments with little samples of bedding and for me old fashioned shavings are working out the best. The pellets we tried didn't dissolve properly and felt quite damp!


----------



## Hutchlou (21 September 2012)

Me too please! I currently use Corley & am really happy with them but need to order more soon & am intrigued to know which you are using! ;-)


----------



## sammiea (25 September 2012)

I would love to know what the 2 types of pellets used were


----------



## partypremier (25 September 2012)

please pm me with the 2 brands or post the brands for all. (you must be fed up by now with all the pm's)


----------



## Monkers (25 September 2012)

Me too please if you aren't utterly fed up with al the PMs!


----------



## Pinkatc (25 September 2012)

Just seen this thread! Please can you PM me too, currently looking for a cheaper alternative to Aquamax.


----------



## Talyn (25 September 2012)

Could you PM me too please! I am currently using unbranded pellets from my local feed supplier but they don't seem to make a particularly nice bed.


----------



## Topaz Tiger (26 September 2012)

Hi could you pm me the details of the two types as well please.


----------



## whatawizard (26 September 2012)

Please can you PM me the brands too, I have been using pellets for 3 years or so and love them but do find they vary a lot. Much easier to store and carry than shavings especially for us galloping grannies! Great idea about mixing green gloop with water, will give that a go


----------



## partypremier (26 September 2012)

Milkmaid how long do they take to muck out each day as the girl in the video seemed to take forever!
I use Rapasorb at the mo which I use 1.5-2 bales a week for 5 (well 4 & a bit pony on deep litter), not sure the pellets will be any benefit.


----------



## Toraylac (26 September 2012)

I used to use pellets from LWP and did like them except for one major flaw. In the really cold snap we had when temperatures were way below freezing I found the beds actually froze! They were rock hard and very uncomfortable. I tried changing the amount of water added to them but then they were dusty. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Chloe-V (26 September 2012)

Could you PM me with the brands as well please.

I gave up with LWP  a couple of years ago  after problems with quality, delivery and the company's awful manner in dealing with customer complaints.

Since then I've been using Blue Ribbon pellets and found them lovely people to deal with.

Very interested in your findings.


----------



## Milkmaid (12 October 2012)

Just caught up with this thread again... If I missed you please shout  
(and apologies if anyone got messaged twice!)


----------



## hogged cob (14 October 2012)

Could you please PM me with the details.

I am also interested to know if they feel damp when you touch them and as the OP said do they freeze and go hard?

My boy is very dirty and I use between two and three bags of shavings a week.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## mycocorocks (14 October 2012)

Toraylac said:



			I used to use pellets from LWP and did like them except for one major flaw. In the really cold snap we had when temperatures were way below freezing I found the beds actually froze! They were rock hard and very uncomfortable. I tried changing the amount of water added to them but then they were dusty. Anybody else have this problem?
		
Click to expand...

you could try using straw pellets, they are not as hard as wood pellets, so you don't need to water them. We watered when we first started using them, but now don't bother, which makes them are then even more absorbent!!


----------



## Mitchyden (15 October 2012)

Chloe-V said:



			Could you PM me with the brands as well please.

I gave up with LWP  a couple of years ago  after problems with quality, delivery and the company's awful manner in dealing with customer complaints.

Since then I've been using Blue Ribbon pellets and found them lovely people to deal with.

Very interested in your findings.
		
Click to expand...

I had a few problems with LWP a couple of years ago too but I think they were having issues with their delivery guys. Since then I've had no problems and have just in fact placed an order with them.


----------



## Chloe-V (15 October 2012)

Thank you for the PM. I'll certainly give them a try.


----------



## ponypilotmum (15 October 2012)

I used D&H pellets and am not impressed, dirty looking and only got 1/4 of a bed out of 9 bags. Can you pm me please? And do the company sell in small quantities? Mine aren't in very often, and I store mine at home so I don't need a whole crate of them


----------



## Joeb21 (15 October 2012)

Hi, Please can you pm me as to which pellets you used ?? Thanks .


----------



## ponypilotmum (15 October 2012)

Thank you for your PM. This company also have a facebook page, which offers discounts and trial packages


----------



## countryfun (15 October 2012)

Hi, please could I have the name of both types of pellets too? Thank you


----------



## Doogle (17 October 2012)

Milkmaid said:



			I have been trialling two different wood pellets along side one another with interesting results that I thought you might like to share.......

Both horses in 12 hrs a day and wee for England! Skip daily with once a week wet removal

This is a weeks wet out of the 'premium' bed (and he is normally the wetter out of the two!)






And the weeks wet out of the cheaper pellet bed (but not a 'cheap value' pellet) Still only one trip to the muck heap tho!







And after 4+ weeks use these are the beds after a quick mix up with some green gloop/water (helps with freshness/fly repellant purposes) and relaid for another week of quick 5 min skip outs and a quick sprinkle daily from the watering can in hot weather.

Premium Bed (to which I have only added 2 (15kg) bags since I set it up!!)






'Other' bed (to which I have added 4 (15kg) bags, one after each 'clear out' )





Click to expand...

Hi, have just joined the Forum so hope I'm doing this right.  I use pellets but would someone please private message me which pellets were used in this trial, as I need to order some more.  Thank you very much, Sarah


----------



## Milkmaid (18 October 2012)

Hello Sarah, welcome to HHO 
I have sent you a p.m, to read it click on 'private messages', top right of your page when logged on.


----------



## MadJ (18 October 2012)

Can you pm me as well please? I tried to pm you but don't know if i did it right. Thanks


----------



## countryfun (19 October 2012)

Hello again,

I'm not sure if I got missed as I requested a pm of both types of pellets and still haven't received it! Im very keen to know because I have just moved into a beautiful part of Sussex and have 6 acres so am going to keep my horses at home at last after many years of livery! It's very exciting and which type of bedding to use is a very important decision!

Many thanks


----------



## Milkmaid (19 October 2012)

So sorry Countryfun, I must have missed you somehow!

Sounds v exciting, I love having mine at home. Will p.m you now ;-)


----------



## Diddleydoo (19 October 2012)

I got my pm.  Thank you


----------



## Spyda (19 October 2012)

My Verdo bed looks like your number 2 made-up bed (in the first post's photos); a darker bed. I am pleased with mine and have to say, the pellet bed is fabulous for not making you smell like an equine urinal. I've used all sorts of bedding over the years: straw, small flake shavings, Bedmax, Bliss, Aubiose, Miscanthus, Megazorb, etc., plus a combination of ones, but this is the first time I can actually muck out the wee from an established bed and not leave the yard with hair and clothes smelling like horse pee. It's fab! What a change  A HUGE difference in that respect. 
My mare's a pain in the neck for mincing her droppings into her bed and scattering them about, but even so the bed's still very quick and easy to muck out and I'm saving a fortune in bedding costs.

But I do know the people at the yard are thinking I'm kinda weird (well, weirder than they already did! ) for using the bedding I am. I get visitors to my box regularly for people to kick at and touch my bed. Most leave shaking their head, muttering, "Never seen anything like _that_ before...." and I smile as they struggle backwards and forwards past my box to the muck heap with loaded barrows full of straw, shavings and miscanthus....


----------



## firejenson (19 October 2012)

Any chance you could PM me the makes too pretty please??


----------



## tubby1 (19 October 2012)

Hi could you PM me the makes as well . Thank you


----------



## alex2 (28 October 2012)

Please PM the premium pellet bed you are using, thanks,


----------



## amynruss (28 October 2012)

Please could you pm me. Many thanks.


----------



## unicorndreams (28 October 2012)

I'm late to the thread but would appreciate a pm for premium brand. Been trying a few samples recently and would love to if its the one i tried and liked best


----------



## thehorsephotographer (28 October 2012)

Milkmaid please could you PM me too?  Thank you!


----------



## Triskar (28 October 2012)

Please would you PM me as well?  Thank you!


----------



## juliap (28 October 2012)

Please could you pm me. Many thanks.


----------



## SpruceRI (28 October 2012)

Hi

Could you pm me too please?!


----------



## Crumpet (28 October 2012)

I'm interested too


----------



## nat_1 (28 October 2012)

I'm waiting for a pallet of verdo to be delivered atm,please could you pm me the brands you used please.I've also had 3x10kg sample bags of lwp.havnt tried those yet but have seen the verdo down.


----------



## Milkmaid (29 October 2012)

Just p.m`d recent requests



nat_1 said:



			I've also had 3x10kg sample bags of lwp
		
Click to expand...

I ordered a LWP sample over three weeks ago and nothings showed up


----------



## Sam_J (29 October 2012)

Could I have a PM too, please?


----------



## annas (29 October 2012)

Hi, could you PM me too...thank you!


----------



## nat_1 (29 October 2012)

Milkmaid>> I was really impressed,I thought it would just be a small margerine tub size sqmple to tip a cup of water on but they sent 3x10kg bags the very next day!! Gona add it to my start up bed when my verdo pallet comes


----------



## jrp204 (29 October 2012)

I'm really interested in pellets but need to know, if anyone can answer.
Our girl is on box rest, long term, she has rubber matting on 2/3rds of her stable then has a small miscanthus bed put down at night. Can you work it like this with pellets or do you leave the whole bed down all the time?


----------



## snowstormII (29 October 2012)

Could you pm me the two brands too!


----------



## Keimanp (30 October 2012)

I am interested in the two brands as well seem as though I have just bought another horse and they are to be stabled. I really need to start considering bedding options

Could you pm me as well?

Thanks


----------



## _GG_ (30 October 2012)

Mine is now on verdo as the price is so good, but I have had her on the best you can buy and the basic pellets I could get from a local feed merchant. 

All have been excellent. The only major difference I have found with the more expensive pellets is that the colour of the bed is lighter. 

The way it works for me is that I put 10 15kg bags down (leaving a channel in a 14x14ft stable). I soak them with half of the recommended amount of water, about a litre each bag I suppose. I let them swell, tip them out, level and make banks. For the nest 7 days, all I do is poo pick. My mare is a bed trasher, so stamps her poo all through the bed and all you need to do with pellets is skim the top of the bed, sift out the poo with a shavings fork = no waste of bedding and level it off again. 

After 7 days, I take up the bed and remove the wet, which, on all types of pellets has been compacted slabs of wet bedding, easy to remove and 7 days of a very wet and messy mare and I remove about 2 square feet of bedding that maybe just half fills a wheelbarrow.

After that, I add skip out twice a day and take out the wet on a Sunday and Thursday as it suits me to do it like this. On the Thursday, I put in half a bag of pellets, leaving them whole and mixing in with the bed. On a Sunday I put a whole bag in. Every few weeks, I find I need to add a lot less as the bed continues to grow as the new pellets expand. 

My mare is actually getting tidier on this bed as she loves to lie down on it. It is very fluffy, dry and comfortable and I am saving an absolute fortune. 

Best thing though is that her stable always smells really nice and her feet are in great shape as after a day in the mud, the bedding drys them up nicely and the farrier has said they look better than ever!

If you are pondering, stop pondering and jump right in. They are fantastic. 

If you find the bed is too wet, stop adding water, just add more whole pellets to take up the excess moisture. In the summer, all it needs is a little sprinkle from time to time to keep it from getting too dry


----------



## jennywren07 (30 October 2012)

if you could pm me the brands too thatd be fab


----------



## LMR (30 October 2012)

could you PM me with both brands please.. have used verdo before but couldn't get on with it.


----------



## Milkmaid (30 October 2012)

jrp204 said:



			I'm really interested in pellets but need to know, if anyone can answer.
Our girl is on box rest, long term, she has rubber matting on 2/3rds of her stable then has a small miscanthus bed put down at night. Can you work it like this with pellets or do you leave the whole bed down all the time?
		
Click to expand...

You could work it like that but I don`t know it would be cost effective? I would have the other 1/3 rd of the stable bedded with 4-5 inches of pellets all the time, taking the wet out when it comes to the surface.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 October 2012)

For such a horsey area, I'm appalled at the lack of local suppliers! One big equine shop has the D&H pellets, mega expensive at £6.50 each, another has never heard of wood pellets, another oly stocks Aquamax. I'm on the hunt big time tomorrow having started a big bed with the D&H pellets. They're exactly as I hoped, but I can get cheap shavings for less, so not the price I was budgeting for.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 November 2012)

Day one on the D&H pellets (bank of old shavings at back), possibly not enough water?






Full muck out:






Day two: the pellets have expanded:






Why does anyone use anything else?! So easy to muck out, I can get every scrap of poo out! It just sifts out and best of all, no smell at all! I just need to sort a supplier cos I drove miles today to get more to store.


----------



## margy (4 November 2012)

Sorry for bringing this thread back to life, but can Milkmaid or someone that knows pm me the names of the 2 pellet brands tested, many thanks


----------



## Cheiro1 (4 November 2012)

And me too please?


----------



## sallyg (4 November 2012)

And me too please if you don't mind after all this time!
Thanks )


----------



## dafthoss (4 November 2012)

and me please


----------



## katherine75 (4 November 2012)

I am considering changing to wood pellets please could you PM me too. Many thanks


----------



## Milkmaid (4 November 2012)

Done


----------



## tillsmum (4 November 2012)

And me please both types. I am having an easibed nightmare and am going to have to chuck £240 worth of bedding so need somethigcheap and good for 3 wet messy horses. Thanks


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 November 2012)

Days three and four, no pics cos I feel sad doing them! The bed has fluffed right up, not all pellets have fully broken down. Shed loads of bed! Deeply impressed that I can just sieve out the poo and not have to remove loads of bedding. Very economical. Loving it!


----------



## **Vanner** (4 November 2012)

It's five star bedding!


----------



## Milkmaid (4 November 2012)

**Vanner** said:



			It's five star bedding!
		
Click to expand...

The 'premium' bed is indeed from Five Star Bedding and the 'other' bed is Verdo pellets (which Five Star sell as their economy pellet) 
Several of you had already recognised & guessed that!

I wanted this thread to show that there are various 'qualities' of pellets, they are definately not all the same!

I am very surprised at just how much more absorbant the FS premium pellets are!


----------



## ILikeThemHairy (4 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Days three and four, no pics cos I feel sad doing them! The bed has fluffed right up, not all pellets have fully broken down. Shed loads of bed! Deeply impressed that I can just sieve out the poo and not have to remove loads of bedding. Very economical. Loving it!
		
Click to expand...

Please post the pics, I love them - very useful!! 

And could someone please PM me the two brands as well please  xx


----------



## ILikeThemHairy (4 November 2012)

Sorry I posted before I got to the end of the thread!! x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 November 2012)

http://www.fivestarbedding.co.uk/

£5.97 per 15kg bag, £21 off if you buy two pallets of 70 bags each. Expensive compared to other brands, but possibly worth it as you don't seem to need more than a bag or more a fortnight, I reckon.

http://www.verdorenewables.co.uk/product/bagged-wood-pellets

Verdo comes in 10 kg bags, £3.02 per bag, pallets of 96 bags.

http://www.liverpoolwoodpellets.co.uk/ourshop/cat_624047--001-Premium-Wood-Pellets.html

Liverpool comes in 15kg bags, 67 per pallet so £3.65  per bag.

Personally, I'm sourcing locally at the minute due to lack of storage. I don't think I need lots and a pallet would last months and months!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (5 November 2012)

Milkmaid could you please PM me with the brand name. HHO doesnt mind us discussing brands btw.....unless you work for them I suppose ??!! 
My mare is exreeeeemely wet and messy and also has a bad dust allergy so Im really looking for  something thats suitable for both...it has to be economical. Tried the bedmax and littlemax and it was just to uneconomical and it was always soaking


----------



## Milkmaid (5 November 2012)

Milkmaid said:



			The 'premium' bed is indeed from Five Star Bedding and the 'other' bed is Verdo pellets
		
Click to expand...

from above in the thread


----------



## kezimac (6 November 2012)

never used wood pellets before and horse is moving to a new yard and will need to be at night - Wanting to go onto these - but can you buy them in smaller quantities as a pallet is too expensive!


----------



## kezimac (6 November 2012)

and what are five star economy pellets like????????????


----------



## Milkmaid (6 November 2012)

I got an email from Five Star today saying that they would be offering half pallets soon but it doesn`t appear to be on their website yet, maybe give them a ring?


----------

